# TV Parts



## 05Duramax073 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am looking for a recommendation on where to purchase a dmd chip for my tv. I am starting to get the white dots on my Mitsubishi WD-Y657. I found the part number on shopjimmy.com but its out of stock. Just seeing if anybody has recommendations of where to go for this item.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

what chip exactly ?
try:
mauser
digi-key
arrow
jameco


----------



## 05Duramax073 (Jan 2, 2008)

Its actually the housing and board. The part number is 938P075A20.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

eBay ?

craigslist ?


----------

